# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  موسوعة صيغ العقود

## هيثم الفقى

اجازة المالك فى بيع ملك الغير

أقر أنا ........ بأننى علمت بتصرف السيد/ ........فى العقار المملوك لى رقم ........ شارع ........ قسم ........ محافظة ........ 
للسيد/ ........ بالبيع بموجب العقد المحرر بينهما بتاريخ ..-..-.... وبعد قبض لمقدم الثمن بالكامل فاننى أجيز هذا العقد بكافة بنوده واعتبر البائع له فى كافة ما ينشأ عنه من حقوق والتزمات منذ ابرامه.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اعلان بيع بالمزاد بمظاريف مغلقة
تعلن ........ عن بيع بالمزاد بموجب مظاريف مغلقة وتحدد يوم ........ الموافق ..-..-.... الساعة ........ لفتح المظاريف.
والشروط مودعة بمكتب ........ وتطلب مجانا "أو مقابل بمبلغ ........"*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اعلان رجوع فى وصية
انه فى يوم ........ الموافق ..-..-.... 
بناء على طلب ........ المقيم ........ 
أنا ........ محضر محكمة ........ قد انتقلت الى محل اقامة :
السيد / ........ الكائن ........ مخاطبا مع ........ 
و أعلنته بالاتى :
أبرم الطالب وصية لصالح المعلن اليه ثم التصديق على توقيع الطالب بها بمحضر التوثيق رقم ........ لسنة ........ بتاريخ ..-..-.... ضمنها أنه يوصى له ب ........ على أن تنفذ هذه الوصية بعد موت الطالب .
و لما كان للطالب الرجوع فى هذه الوصية وفقا للحق المقرر له بالمادة 18 من قانون الوصية رقم 71 لسنة 1946 , فانه يخطر المعلن اليه بموجب هذا برجوعه فى الوصية و اعتبار السند المتعلق بها لاغيا و لا يعتد به .
لذلك
انا المحضر سالف الذكر قد أعلنت الموصى له برجوع الموصى فى وصيته و لاجل العلم تركت له صورة .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اعلان عن بيع بالمزاد العلنى
تعلن ........ عن بيع بالمزاد العلنى يوم ........ الموافق ..-..-....
الساعة ........ وتنعقد جلسة البيع بالموقع "أو بمكتب ........ " .
فيلا رقم ........ شارع ........ قسم ........ محافظة ........ وتتكون من طابقين الاول ........ والثانى ........ وتقع على مساحة ........ مترا مربعا وبها حديقة تبلغ مساحتها ........ مترا مربعا وتسلم خالية .
تطلب كراسة الشروط والمواصفات من ........ ومن مكتب الخبير المثمن بدون مقابل,وتبدأ المعاينة من اليوم.
"يصلح هذا النموذج للعقار المنقول".*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اقرار
أقر أنا ........ المحامى.
بأننى قبلت التعيين مستشارا قانونيا لشركة ........ 
شركة مساهمة مصرية تحت التأسيس طبقا لاحكام المادة60 من القانون رقم 17لسنة 1983
وهذا اقرار منى بذلك
التوقيع ........*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اقرار بابراء الكفيل من الكفالة
أقر انا ........ بأن السيد / ........ قد كفل المدين السيد / ........ فى مبلغ ........ فقط ........جنيه بموجب عقد القرض المبرم فيما بيننا بتاريخ ..-..-.... و أقر بأننى أبرأته من هذه الكفالة و يعتبر هذا اسقاطا لحقى قبله المترتب على التزامه الذى تضمنه العقد المشار اليه و ليس لى الرجوع فيما اسقطت حقى فيه بمطالبة الكفيل بالدين اذا حل أجل استحقاقه دون القيام المدين بالوفاء به .
و هذا اقرار منى بذلك ,
تحريرا فى ..-..-.... 
" المقر "*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اقرار باجازة هبه باطلة
الاقرارات القانونية
اقرار باجازة هبه باطلة
أقر انا .... بأنى كنت قد وهبت .... للسيد / .... و قد شاب البطلان عقد الهبة لمخالفته الشكل المقرر فى القانون و تصحيحا لهذا البطلان فقد قمت بتسليم الشئ الموهوب سالف البيان للموهوب له و أجزت بذلك تلك الهبة التى صارت صحيحة و نافذة فى حقى دون أن يكون لى الرجوع فيها .
و هذا اقرار منى بذلك ,
تحريرا فى .... 
" المقر "*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اقرار باجراء الترميمات الضرورية
أقر انا ........ بأن الترميمات التى تتطلب اصلاح تنحصر فى ........ التزم بالقيام بها فى خلال اسبوعين من تاريخه , و فى حالة تأخرى عن هذا الموعد يكون للمستأجر السيد / ........ المطالبة بذلك قضاء و استصدار حكم بإجرائها بمعرفته خصما من الاجرة .
و هذا اقرار منى بذلك ,
تحريرا فى ..-..-.... 
" المقر "*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اقرار باسترداد الاعيان محل الحراسة
أقر انا ........ بأننى قد تسلمت اليوم من الحارس السيد / ........ الاعيان التى كان معينا حارسا عليها و ذلك بعد صدور الحكم النهائى فى الدعوى الموضوعية رقم ........ لسنة ........ باستحقاقى لها , و كانت هذه الاعيان المحددة بهذا الحكم بحالة عادية و لم يطرأ عليها الا ما يقتضيه الاستعمال العادى و المألوف , و يعتبر هذا اقرار بقيام السيد الحارس بتنفيذ التزامه وفقا لما تضمنه سند تعيينة و ما قررته نصوص القانون , و ليس لى الرجوع عليه بشئ فى هذا الصدد .
و هذا اقرار منى بذلك ,
تحريرا فى ..-..-.... 
" المقر "*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اقرار باسترداد العارية
أقر أنا ........ بأننى قد استرددت اليوم ........ بعد أن رده لى المستعير السيد / ........ تنفيذا لالتزامه بالرد الذى تضمنه عقد العارية المبرم بيننا بتاريخ ..-..-.... بالحالة التى كان عليها عند انتهاء العارية و بدون اى اخلال منه بالتزامه بالمحافظة و لا توجد لى أية ملاحظات على حالة الشئ و لم يطرأ عليه الا ما تطلبه الاستعمال العادى و المألوف , و ليس لى بعد ذلك الادعاء بما يناقض ما تضمنه هذا الاقرار الذى يعد اسقاطا لأية مسئولية تترتب على عقد العارية .
و هذا اقرار منى بذلك ,
تحريرا فى ..-..-.... 
" المقر "*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اقرار باسترداد العين المؤجرة
أقر انا ........ بأن السيد / ........ مستأجر العين رقم ........ الكائنة بالعقار رقم ........ شارع ........ قسم ........ محافظة ........ بموجب عقد الايجار المبرم فيما بيننا بتاريخ ..-..-.... قد قام برد هذه العين لى اليوم بحالة جيدة تنفيذا لالتزامه بالرد فور انتهاء المدة المحددة للايجار و ليس لى الرجوع عليه فيما يتعلق بحالة العين المؤجرة بعد ردها .
و هذا اقرار منى بذلك , 
تحريرا فى ..-..-.... 
" المقر*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اقرار باسترداد المودع للوديعة
اقر أنا ........ بأننى تسلمت اليوم ........ من السيد / ........ و كانت حالتها جيدة و ليست لى ثمة ملاحظات على ذلك و قد قام الاخير بتنفيذ التزامه بالحفظ على نحو ما تضمنه عقد الوديعة و لا يحق من بعد الرجوع عليه بشئ يتعلق بهذا الالتزام .
و هذا اقرار منى بذلك , 
تحريرا فى ..-..-.... 
" المقر "*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اقرار باسترداد الوكيل ما أنفقه و فوائده
أقر انا ........ بأننى قبضت مبلغ ........ فقط ........ جنيه من السيد / ........ قيمة ما أنفقته على ........ أثناء تنفيذى لعقد الوكالة الصادر منه لى بتاريخ ..-..-.... و الموثق بمكتب ........ تحت رقم ........ و هذه مخالصة بذلك حتى تاريخ تحرير هذا الاقرار .
و هذا اقرار منى بذلك ,
تحريرا فى ..-..-.... 
" المقر "*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اقرار باسترداد مصاريف الحراسة و تخالص اقرار
أقر انا ........ بأننى قد قمت باسترداد كافة المصاريف التى أنفقها على أعمال الحراسة من أصحاب الاعيان ........ أو من السيد / ........ و قدرها ........ فقط ........جنيه وفقا للمستندات المقدمة و المتعلقة بها , و يعتبر هذا مخالصة نهائية عن هذا المبلغ و ليس لى المطالبة بشئ آخر يتعلق بالمصاريف .
و هذا اقرار منى بذلك ,
تحريرا فى ..-..-.... 
" المقر "*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اقرار باسترداد مصاريف الحراسة و تخالص اقرار
أقر انا ........ بأننى قبضت أجرى كاملا عن مدة الحراسة و ذلك على النحو التالى : المدة من ..-..-.... الى ..-..-.... من ايرادات الاعيان وفقا للثابت بالدفاتر الخاصة بالمصروفات و قيمة الاجر عن هذه المدة مبلغ ........ فقط ........ جنيه المدة اللاحقة و هى تاريخ تحرير هذا الاقرار من السيد / ........ و قيمة الاجر عنها مبلغ ........ فقط ........جنيه , و يعتبر هذا تخالصا منى عن أجرى المستحق عن أعمال الحراسة بموجب عقد الحراسة المؤرخ ..-..-.... و المبرم فيما بين ........ , ........ 
و هذا اقرار منى بذلك ,
تحريرا فى ..-..-.... 
" المقر "*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

اقرار باستلام العمل محل المقاولة
أقر انا ........ بأننى قد تسلمت اليوم البناء محل عقد المقاولة المبرم فيما بينى و بين السيد / ........ و هو عبارة عن ........ و قد تم تنفيذه وفقا لبنود هذا العقد و الرسومات الهندسية الموقع عليها من الطرفين , و لا توجد ثمة ملاحظات ظاهرة على الاعمال التنفيذية التى تمت و على ذلك فان الاستلام لا يحول دون قيام المسئولية عن أى خلل قد يحدث للعقار بسبب عيب فنى فى التصميم أو الانشاء طوال المدة المقررة للضمان المقرر بموجب المادة 651 من القانون المدنى .
و هذا اقرار منى بذلك ,
تحريرا فى ..-..-.... 
" المقر " 
يتبع ====))

----------

